# just bought a new set up



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

hey guys i just bought a new gun and scope and was wondering if anyone owns or has opinions about the stuff i got. i bought a savage .223 model 11 which has the accu trigger and accu stock. for a scope i got a nikon monarch 4-16x42. anyone heard anything about the accu stock from savage?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have heard good things about the Savage rifles, that is from the high power competive shooters. They say the are the best for the price and I see them used often at matches to 600 yards. Most often in 308 win. I shoot one of my ar-15 at 600 yards and am very happy with the results.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> hey guys i just bought a new gun and scope and was wondering if anyone owns or has opinions about the stuff i got. i bought a savage .223 model 11 which has the accu trigger and accu stock. for a scope i got a nikon monarch 4-16x42. anyone heard anything about the accu stock from savage?


 I have Savage rifles in .204 Ruger, .243, .25-06 and .270 WSM. All these are pre- accustock models but all but the .243 has the accutrigger. I have absolutely no complaints with any of them. They have been reliable and accurate and are excellent firearms IMO. 
Whatever the brand, the biggest component to an accurate rifle is the nut behind the trigger.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sweet setup, Congrats with the new rifle / scope ! Savage is an excellent way to go for a predator rifle.*


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds sweet, have a great time with the upcoming shots.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Should be a real shooter.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

Great choice! You have a great rifle for a reasonable price. I am so happy with the way Savage rifles hold up over years of use. I have never fired it in .223 but I have used mine - in .25-06 - for deer and elk hunting for many years. My dad and cousin both shoot it in .204 Ruger with high satisfaction. It's a quality company, enjoy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

You should do very well with this setup.


----------



## MPSNIPER (Feb 21, 2010)

I carry a Savage 12V. This is the bull barrel 22-250 with accutrigger and accustock. They just don't come from the factory more accurate than this. Honestly, the gun is capable of shooting better than I can shoot it ( probably not saying much!). Anyhow, you gotta love Savage. I also have a Stevens 200 in .223 and have had great results with it also. Good luck.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I love savage rifles.They really are the best for the price.I own a model 110 in 300 win mag with the accu trigger and the accu stock.
I also own a model 25 with the accutrigger and heavy barrel.The accu stock is just what it says it is it's actually designed to make your 
rifle more accurate.If you go to your local gun dealer they may have one that's transparent you can see how it is made most shops have
them behind the counter.You have a quality rifle on your hands.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

good deal predator_hunter, that's what i like to hear. i just didn't know anyone that had a savage with the accu stock so i was a little leary buying it. the accu trigger i have heard good things from everyone about. the scope i got i heard a few mixed reviews but mostly good. thats why i posted this to see if anyone had any problems with any of the stuff i got. i did extremely thorough research before my purchase, and feel pretty good about what i got.


----------



## nu2yotes (Feb 25, 2010)

I have almost the same setup - .223 savage 12 lowpro with a nikon monarch 4 - 12 x 40ao. It shoots 1" @ 200 yds with 52gr MHP from Black Hills (blue box). I tried several brands of ammo with a goal of paying less than $12 a box. I am really happy with my savage! I think you will be too. The accutrigger is wonderful.


----------



## buckeyeboy (Feb 11, 2010)

You will love your savage.I have the 223 with the accu trigger.I had never used the accu trigger, it is sweet.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

The accu trigger is used for more than just to set the weight of the trigger.I don't think alot of people know it but it is also a safety precaution.The gun will not fire unless the accu trigger is compressed.This goes for droping and jaring the rifle.If you ask me i think this is a much better feature of the accu trigger than setting the weight on your trigger.That is still a great feature though.


----------



## MISSISSIPPIDOG (Mar 7, 2010)

My friend just got a savage 22-250 bull barrel with the accu-trigger and he loves it. Good Luck


----------



## bayloryote (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a 22 250 in the savage with the accu trigger and I love it. Great rifle!!! Good choice


----------



## gonzmg (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the model 10 predator hunter with accu trgger and i love it. 
Mike


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I also have a Model 10 predator with the accu trigger and it is aimply great. I have a savage Weather Warrior 116 in .338 (before accu trigger) and it is the most accurate Howitzer that I have.
You made a really good choice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that you will be happy with this set-up, I;ve heard nothing but good about accustock and accutrigger.Good luck with it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like others have heard good things about your setup. Problem I have is the feeling I need one too. Along with my Rem 22 mag, r-15 223,rem 788 varmit 223, Win 223WSSM, Browning A-Bolt 25-06 it is an addiction I am telling Ya it starts with just 1


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Everybody should have 1 or 2 shouldn't they? congrats. all of my savages are pre-acutrigger but they still shoot very well when i do my part.


----------



## yotesniper (Mar 4, 2010)

with good handloads my fp 10 chambered in .223 is sub moa


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I have the Savage 10 Predator Hunter Max-1 in .223 with a Nikon Coyote Special 4.5x14x40 and believe that everything about it is great. Its accuracy is awesome, the trigger is smooth, and the stock is tough even though it is light. The camo of the stock matches the camo of the scope. The scope is great too. The glass is clear in the day, and night time also. The BDC retical is easy to use and set up along with extremely accurate. I just don't have anything bad to say about either piece.


----------

